# Oil Stocks....Best Picks



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

I was wondering if people could contribute as to which would be the most likely best oil stocks after WPL and STO and some sound reasons as to why?

I notice there are many mining oil stocks but which ones are producing and about to produce.

Appreciate comments


----------



## excalibur (24 January 2006)

Here are the best picks worldwide.
Best year performance:

 GLOBAL MARINE ENERGY PLC REGISTE... 	 	 23,000 GBp 	 06.01. 	 17:32:11 	
+3.650,00% 	 
 PETROBANK ENERGY AND RES. LTD. R... 	 	 8,980 EUR 	 23.01. 	 20:04:07 	
+461,25% 	 
 ACTIVA RESOURCES AG INHABER-AKTI... 	 	 40,800 EUR 	 23.01. 	 19:55:15 	
+323,00% 	 
 PERUSAHAAN GAS NEGARA REGISTERED... 	 	 0,720 EUR 	 23.01. 	 09:38:30 	
+313,79% 	 
 PARALLEL PETROLEUM CORP. REGISTE... 	 	 19,640 USD 	 23.01. 	 22:01:32 	
+286,94% 	 
 MITCHAM INDUSTRIES INC. REGISTER... 	 	 23,850 USD 	 23.01. 	 22:01:31 	
+259,16% 	 
 VOSTOK NAFTA INVESTMENT LTD. REG... 	 	 437,500 SEK 	 23.01. 	 18:00:36 	
+255,69% 	 
 CHAPARRAL RESOURCES INC. REGISTE... 	 	 6,100 USD 	 23.01. 	 21:59:49 	
+254,86% 	 
 PETRO OFISI AS NAMENS-AKTIEN TN ... 	 	 3,510 EUR 	 28.12. 	 09:52:18 	
+251,00% 	 
 OMNI ENERGY SERVICES CORP. REGIS... 	 	 4,820 USD 	 23.01. 	 22:01:32 	
+240,77% 	 
 AKTSIONERNAYA NEFTYAN.KOM.BASH R... 	 	 56,800 EUR 	 23.01. 	 16:44:56 	
+240,00% 	 
 RAYSEARCH LABORATORIES AB NAMN-A... 	 	 171,500 SEK 	 23.01. 	 18:00:32 	
+229,81% 	 
 TGC INDUSTRIES INC. REGISTERED S... 	 	 7,340 EUR 	 23.01. 	 13:02:03 	
+227,50% 	 
 RAO NEFTEGAZ.STROIT.ROSNEFTEG. R... 	 	 1,550 EUR 	 23.01. 	 19:55:13 	
+222,92% 	 
 ABRAXAS PETROLEUM CORP. REGISTER... 	 	 5,270 EUR 	 23.01. 	 09:21:45 	
+219,39% 	 
 JKX OIL & GAS PLC REGISTERED SHA... 	 	 338,560 GBp 	 23.01. 	 17:52:42 	
+214,93% 	 
 ULTRA PETROLEUM CORP. REGISTERED... 	 	 54,880 EUR 	 23.01. 	 09:17:53 	
+191,22% 	 
 YUKOS, NEFTYANAYA KOMPANIYA REG.... 	 	 5,670 EUR 	 23.01. 	 19:57:42 	
+187,82% 	 
 PARKER DRILLING CO. REGISTERED S... 	 	 12,200 USD 	 23.01. 	 22:02:38 	
+186,35% 	 
 LUKOIL OIL COMPANY REG. SHS (SP.... 	 	 62,500 EUR 	 23.01. 	 19:52:00 	
+182,49% 	 
 MINERAL DEPOSITS LTD. REGISTERED... 	 	 0,790 EUR 	 23.01. 	 09:38:20 	
+182,14% 	 
 CREDO PETROLEUM CORP. REGISTERED... 	 	 28,340 USD 	 23.01. 	 22:01:32 	
+181,18% 	 
 AMINEX PLC REGISTERED SHARES EO ... 	 	 31,250 GBp 	 23.01. 	 17:31:35 	
+180,90% 	 
 TATNEFT NAMED AFTER SHASHIN REG.... 	 	 82,700 USD 	 23.01. 	 22:03:25 	
+176,36%


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

Thx Excalibur

Would you have any ones that are listed on the ASX


----------



## excalibur (24 January 2006)

*Here is the Hit-List for Australia:*


 18 Treffer1 - 18)
WKN 	 Name 	 Kurs 	 BÃ¶rse 	 Diff. abs. 	 Diff. in % 	 Datum / Uhrzeit 	 Gewinn
/Aktie
in EUR 
 2006 

aufsteigende Sortierung
absteigende Sortierung

aufsteigende Sortierung
absteigend sortieren
 855377	 WOODSIDE PET	 	26,420 EUR 	MÃ¼nchen 	+0,040 	+0,15% 	23.01./20:01:24 	0,73 
 881306	 CALTEX AUSTRALIA	 	11,950 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	-0,240 	-1,97% 	23.01./09:58:31 	0,63 
 865570	 AUST GAS LIGHT	 	10,700 EUR 	MÃ¼nchen 	+0,200 	+1,90% 	23.01./20:03:40 	0,56 
 589859	 COATES HIRE	 	3,100 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	-0,090 	-2,82% 	23.01./09:07:17 	0,22 
 906335	 MINERAL DEPOSITS	 	0,790 EUR 	Frankfurt 	+0,020 	+2,60% 	23.01./09:38:20 	0,04 
 886842	 HARDMAN RESOURCES NL	 	1,180 EUR 	MÃ¼nchen 	+0,010 	+0,85% 	23.01./20:05:07 	0,03 
 908594	 ENVESTRA	 	0,660 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	-0,010 	-1,49% 	23.01./11:06:38 	0,01 
 859581	 PETSEC ENERGY	 	1,120 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	-0,020 	-1,75% 	23.01./09:09:08 	0,00 
 883437	 ENERGY EQUITY	 	0,016 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	-0,001 	-5,88% 	23.01./09:09:39 	0,00 
 858612	 MAGELLAN PETR	 	0,810 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	+0,010 	+1,25% 	23.01./09:09:07 	0,00 
 854281	 STHN PAC PETR	 	0,000  	n.a. 	0,000 	0,00% 	01.01./00:00:00 	0,00 
 859676	 PAN PACIFIC PETR	 	0,071 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	-0,001 	-1,39% 	23.01./10:00:57 	0,00 
 157021	 HORIZON OIL	 	-1,000 EUR 	Xetra 	0,000 	0,00% 	23.01./13:22:36 	0,00 
 675558	 LAKES OIL	 	0,014 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	+0,001 	+7,69% 	23.01./09:59:17 	0,00 
 859699	 BEACH PETROLEUM	 	0,650 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	0,000 	0,00% 	23.01./09:57:55 	0,00 
 919571	 EQITX	 	0,000  	n.a. 	0,000 	0,00% 	01.01./00:00:00 	0,00 
 A0B9WL	 COMET RIDGE LTD.	 	0,120 EUR 	Berlin-Bremen 	0,000 	0,00% 	23.01./09:55:54 	n.a. 
 A0DNY9	 CASPIAN OIL & GAS LIMITED	 	0,050 EUR 	MÃ¼nchen 	0,000 	0,00% 	23.01./20:07:10 	n.a.


----------



## champ2003 (24 January 2006)

Mate here are some excellent oil and gas stocks for you that are listed on the ASX....

WPL
OSH
HDR
ROC
AWE
BHP

All of these are going extremely well but please do your own research to confirm that they are on an upward trend....

I thought i'd better help since the other advise looks very confusing especially since you are only asking about ASX stocks 

Cheers!


----------



## michael_selway (24 January 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Mate here are some excellent oil and gas stocks for you that are listed on the ASX....
> 
> WPL
> OSH
> ...




you forgot STO!


----------



## Cymruswan (24 January 2006)

Hi oil stock lovers,

For those who like to take a punt on 2 flies up a wall, look at EGO turnover yesterday in the 50m range today so far another 18m, looks like day traders are getting set for the 3 wells in the Exmouth Sub Basin in WA due in February. Any comments on this one.


----------



## champ2003 (24 January 2006)

Woops yeah i forgot STO. Thats a good one also


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 January 2006)

BHP - be aware that most of it's activities relate to things other than oil since it's a diversified miner. Having an exposure to oil does mean that, unlike others in the mining business, it doesn't suffer when oil prices rise and in fact benefits.


----------



## doctorj (24 January 2006)

What exactly do you mean by 'best'? Safest? Best chance of a material rerating? Highest yield? 

When you say oil stocks are you also interested in gas?

Oil/gas stocks that I "like"

AMU
ARQ
FAR
HDR
NDO
OPL
PPP
PSA
STO
STX
WPL


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 January 2006)

I've kept some details of stocks that I have traded in the past. No guarantee that these are or even were accurate since I was mainly interested in the price rather than underlying company activities at the time but this is what I have.

DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH TO CONFIRM!

These are energy stocks, mostly oil/gas but not all so check the details with your own research. Just a list of stocks for your info...

AMU
ARQ
AWE
CTX (Oil refining / marketing NOT crude oil production)
CUE
DLS
ERA (Uranium)
HDR
IOC
KBO
MOS
NDO
NEO
NWE
NZO
OSH
PCL
PRE
PSA
ROC
RPM
STO
STU
TAP
WPL

For info only, NOT a recommendation!


----------



## brisvegas (24 January 2006)

This is an oiler not commonly known but is one that looks to be about to make a big splash . They are about to spud in february and as such expect some share appreciation leading into that time . They had near 40 mill in bank at end of sept 1/4er with 25 mill to be spent in dec 1/4er . So id say at this stage they would have near 15 mill left in cash . This first drilling is to enable production which is anticipated to be 15000 bopd . With a couple more production wells to follow to lift production to 28000 bopd . This is some serious revenue if all goes acording to plan . I think this one has really snuck under the radar . Anyone know who it is ????

............... Pete

couple to watch apart from this one are ELK and EXR


----------



## Ann (24 January 2006)

Not meaning to be negative but OSH ?


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> This is an oiler not commonly known but is one that looks to be about to make a big splash . They are about to spud in february and as such expect some share appreciation leading into that time . They had near 40 mill in bank at end of sept 1/4er with 25 mill to be spent in dec 1/4er . So id say at this stage they would have near 15 mill left in cash . This first drilling is to enable production which is anticipated to be 15000 bopd . With a couple more production wells to follow to lift production to 28000 bopd . This is some serious revenue if all goes acording to plan . I think this one has really snuck under the radar . Anyone know who it is ????
> 
> ............... Pete
> 
> couple to watch apart from this one are ELK and EXR




Anzon oil


----------



## brisvegas (24 January 2006)

TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> Anzon oil




not anzon but certainly has similarities to the company im thinking about . AZA has a JV on its production well with BPT whereas the one im thinking of has 100% of the field its developing .

................ Pete


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> not anzon but certainly has similarities to the company im thinking about . AZA has a JV on its production well with BPT whereas the one im thinking of has 100% of the field its developing .
> 
> ................ Pete




C'mon brisvegas dont leave us waiting as it sound pretty good


----------



## johnno261 (24 January 2006)

My personal opinion is that Hardmans is a real goer sub $2, but having said that the past 12 months have been extremely frustrating. I think now is the time to re enter!!! I will be soon.It is being watched closely!!!!!


----------



## powwww (25 January 2006)

*Safe*
OSH
HDR
WPL

*Speccy*
FAR- watch this stock today and Friday. Also note for LT holders this has incredible potential to become a 10x bagger because of the recent anouncement of a JV with HUNTOIL in their Senegal tenament...(certainly best junior oiler to watch).


----------



## powwww (25 January 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> *Safe*
> OSH
> HDR
> WPL
> ...




Safe = low risk FOR AN OILER, also check out qgc who should be at a dollar by mid to late CY2006/


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

At least on this thread there is some sanity not like what going on on the mgx thread on this site and the hotcopper site at the moment...lolol


----------



## chicken (25 January 2006)

TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> At least on this thread there is some sanity not like what going on on the mgx thread on this site and the hotcopper site at the moment...lolol



I would go for CUE...ANALYST ,COME, xuey...AFTER ALL YOU CAUSE THE TROUBLE.....dont you


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I would go for CUE...ANALYST ,COME, xuey...AFTER ALL YOU CAUSE THE TROUBLE.....dont you




I like you chicken think you are a good bloke...buy you a beer anyday...think u are on the ball with mgx but so was i..you should have accummulated at the lower price


----------



## brisvegas (25 January 2006)

TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> C'mon brisvegas dont leave us waiting as it sound pretty good




AED is what im talking about . Matrix oil had this field but went belly up due to cash issues caused by technical problems . Crude was 18 bucks a barrel then. 

........................ pete


----------



## doctorj (25 January 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> FAR- watch this stock today and Friday. Also note for LT holders this has incredible potential to become a 10x bagger because of the recent anouncement of a JV with HUNTOIL in their Senegal tenament...(certainly best junior oiler to watch).




I agree with most of your sentiments.  Senegal is well beyond the league of blue sky for FAR.  Partnering with Huntoil is good news; they're experienced elephant hunters.  Grabbing a stake in 3 blocks off Senegal that are adjacent to the likes of WPL and HDR is amazing.  Over the course of this year 3d seismic should identify some good targets for near term drilling.

FAR has several strings to it bow and is not a johnny come lately on the oil scene.  It's worthy of discussion and there is a FAR thread buried here at ASF that discusses its Welder project. Head over there to discuss it further.

FAR currently has drilling underway at Eagle (40cps @ AUD$20 oil/AUD$5 gas based on p10 estimates) and SGT (5+cps) with more drilling at a few smaller projects and WA254 and Beibu Gulf to come just after.  They've also just announced a 35% stake in a large area of under explored land in Texas that looks very likely.

Eagle is due to reach target depth late today or tomorrow.  Provided wireline logs exhibit proof of hydrocarbons they will flow test it for 5 days before drilling a 1000ft horizontal section.  The great thing about Eagle is they're drilling into a proven trap.  A previous drill produced 223bopd and 0.7mmcfgd just 300m away on the vertical section before contractors stuffed up the drilling of the horizontal leg and mechanical failure meant the well had to be plugged and abandoned.  Horizontal drilling has come a long way since and the drilling crews have agreed to a contract where they will only be paid for the horizontal leg on a successful basis.  Eagle is expected to flow up to 1000bopd + gas and condensate.


----------



## nizar (25 January 2006)

doctorj said:
			
		

> I agree with most of your sentiments.  Senegal is well beyond the league of blue sky for FAR.  Partnering with Huntoil is good news; they're experienced elephant hunters.  Grabbing a stake in 3 blocks off Senegal that are adjacent to the likes of WPL and HDR is amazing.  Over the course of this year 3d seismic should identify some good targets for near term drilling.
> 
> FAR has several strings to it bow and is not a johnny come lately on the oil scene.  It's worthy of discussion and there is a FAR thread buried here at ASF that discusses its Welder project. Head over there to discuss it further.
> 
> ...




hey doc u say eagle 40cps and sgt (+5cps), do u mean that this drilling at eagle and sgt will add 40+5=45c to the current share price or to the company earnings?? where u get these figures from?


----------



## doctorj (25 January 2006)

They're from Hartleys research. If you're a client you can access the report. The figure for SGT may be wrongly quoted (I'm just going by whatever my dodgy memory tells me!).

Hartleys calculated the 40cps for success at Eagle based on p10 estimates and AUD$20 oil and $5 gas.

If you're a client of Hartleys, speak to Simon there, he'll be able to provide you with more information about how its calculated. He handles FAR for them.


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

Don't forget TAP,HDR and CUE


----------



## powwww (18 February 2006)

doctorj said:
			
		

> They're from Hartleys research. If you're a client you can access the report. The figure for SGT may be wrongly quoted (I'm just going by whatever my dodgy memory tells me!).
> 
> Hartleys calculated the 40cps for success at Eagle based on p10 estimates and AUD$20 oil and $5 gas.
> 
> If you're a client of Hartleys, speak to Simon there, he'll be able to provide you with more information about how its calculated. He handles FAR for them.




Might not get our 1000 bopd but we're likely to see some commercial value come from FAR.  Hope your stock tip comes true for this month. I think it will likely follow a similar pattern to STX with abigger upside from SENEGAL in the longer term and SGT- considering the next SGT target will be relatively low risk and deeps is worth up to $2.00 per share.  Anyway its a good thing that FaR is cashed up and ready to continue down this path.  

They're my best speccy tip also.


----------



## X Factor (24 February 2006)

Keep a watch on EXR

Their big Jaguar drill is nearing target depth in the next 1 to 2 weeks.

Company maker prospect.


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

Thanks x factor!!


----------



## X Factor (24 February 2006)

Crackaton I have put a couple of posts on the EXR thread, take a read of them, its good background information.


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

Thx again. Keep an eye on BGF SBM MMN and CUE.


----------



## powwww (27 February 2006)

Watch FAR and partners VERY closely today...we know theres oil...should know today if its commercial and how much.  good luck to all that hold...


----------



## nizar (27 February 2006)

STX is another 2 keep on the watchlist..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 March 2006)

Oil Futures in Iran, Interesting thoughts


hope the link works

http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=7&id=3705


If not go to http://www.aireview.com and its under the cherry picks category, titled Iran and Oil Futures


----------

